# August photo contest



## marshab1

Gwen won July's contest and picked the theme for this month, so... 

Post Your "Best Buddies" photo. I could not say it better than she did so in her words _"(Yes, I've been thinking about this being a great way to show your golden kids with their best buddies - might be their Mom/Dad, other goldens, other four legged friends, kids..... just goldens being best buddies!!!! (That's why we love them soooooo much!)"_ 


Those are the pictures we want this month. 

The rules for this contest are posted in the thread link below. They may be modified from time to time, so please read very carefully.

The Rules!

Please submit your photos in this thread as an attachment to your post.
The deadline is August 17, 2009.


----------



## BeauShel

Here is best buddies Beau and Bama


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

I have to submit two 

Comet & Dakota #1

Comet & Dakota #2


----------



## Bogey's Mom

This is Bogey and his best buddy, Pete. Pete is a Brittany who belongs to my parents. You can see the family rivalry well in this shot!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

"DTK's One Over Par (Bogey) - May 12, 2008"

Ok, that's one of the coolest name sets I've ever seen


----------



## Bogey's Mom

NuttinButGoldens said:


> "DTK's One Over Par (Bogey) - May 12, 2008"
> 
> Ok, that's one of the coolest name sets I've ever seen


Thanks! Someone on here came up with the "One Over Par" part, so I can't take any credit. We hope to add an Ace or a Birdie in the very near future!


----------



## Gwen

This is my favourite "Best Buddies". My granddaughter, Jade, with her big brudder, Oliver. RIP sweet Ollie!


----------



## Nurse Douglas

Here is my son Owen with our golden Riley.... they are best buddies!!


----------



## Gwen

Nurse Douglas said:


> Here is my son Owen with our golden Riley.... they are best buddies!!


Mother & daughter competing against each other!!!!! :doh: Actually the competition theme was chosen with thoughts of many wonderful pictures of goldens & grandchildren. I "told" Shannon that she had to enter one of these very special pictures!

All I can say is what beautiful grandchildren I have!

BTW, I think that Owen is Adam's son as well!!!::


----------



## Ljilly28




----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Uh oh. Kids and Goldens. I am SO not gonna win LOL


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Quiz and his Gal Pal, Noelle!


----------



## FlyingQuizini

FlyingQuizini said:


> Quiz and his Gal Pal, Noelle!


DOH! Photo isn't working... I'll have to fix that later...


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Total dog love


----------



## Ash

Littermates and truley best buds


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Rare footage from Harry's inauguration ceremony,

"I, Bad-Harry, do solemnly swear that I will faithfully be your bestest bud...I will steal your toys, grab the best treats and always, always use you as a very comfy pillow..."


----------



## Debles

Selka and Gunner


----------



## Bogey's Mom

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Uh oh. Kids and Goldens. I am SO not gonna win LOL


I was going to say the same thing until I saw Emma and Tilly. I think those babies have some competition!!! That picture is adorable and the caption is perfect!


----------



## *Brady*

My brother giving Brady some advice......or maybe Brady's giving the advice?


----------



## esSJay

awww... I can already tell that this thread is going to be the hardest one to pick  They are all amazing photos so far... I can't tell you how many times I've " awww"'d out loud. I'm going to need about 10 votes for this one.


----------



## olik

Emma&Tilly said:


> Rare footage from Harry's inauguration ceremony,
> 
> "I, Bad-Harry, do solemnly swear that I will faithfully be your bestest bud...I will steal your toys, grab the best treats and always, always use you as a very comfy pillow..."


 OMG,this is too funny!!!!!


----------



## mm03gn

Here is my submission:


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Hell, I have two pictures in this and even _I_ will vote for Tilly & Harry 



Emma&Tilly said:


> Rare footage from Harry's inauguration ceremony,
> 
> "I, Bad-Harry, do solemnly swear that I will faithfully be your bestest bud...I will steal your toys, grab the best treats and always, always use you as a very comfy pillow..."


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Yeah, you see what I posted 



Bogey's Mom said:


> I was going to say the same thing until I saw Emma and Tilly. I think those babies have some competition!!! That picture is adorable and the caption is perfect!


----------



## Jerseygirl

Taco and Salsa: one of the first days with us.
Bestestest buddies....


----------



## TriplePinesFarm

*Sunny & Jazz*

Sunny & Jazz share a new frisbee.


----------



## Ljilly28

Emma&Tilly said:


> Rare footage from Harry's inauguration ceremony,
> 
> "I, Bad-Harry, do solemnly swear that I will faithfully be your bestest bud...I will steal your toys, grab the best treats and always, always use you as a very comfy pillow..."


I LOVE this picture. In all this time, I never really saw the size difference between them bc Harry has a big photo personality!


----------



## momtoMax

Okay, This is my dedication from the beginning of this special relationship until now. I am only entering the last picture - bummer for the camera eyes but I can't help but to love this picture despite that!! And to think, we've only had Max for a bit over 2 months!!


----------



## AlanK

Gwen said:


> This is my favourite "Best Buddies". My granddaughter, Jade, with her big brudder, Oliver. RIP sweet Ollie!


 Dang this will be hard to top!


----------



## AlanK

Emma&Tilly said:


> Rare footage from Harry's inauguration ceremony,
> 
> "I, Bad-Harry, do solemnly swear that I will faithfully be your bestest bud...I will steal your toys, grab the best treats and always, always use you as a very comfy pillow..."


oo hooo hoo hoo oh gosh that got a good laugh out of me...thanks!!


----------



## Doodle

Brady with his friend Ginger


----------



## Jerseygirl

Gwen said:


> This is my favourite "Best Buddies". My granddaughter, Jade, with her big brudder, Oliver. RIP sweet Ollie!


Favorite!!!! You can stop sending in...it's no use.....(kidding...)


----------



## DNL2448

Okay, here is my submission although I see the competition is already as tough as the breed ring at the National! 

I call this watching tv with dad.


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Ljilly28 said:


> I LOVE this picture. In all this time, I never really saw the size difference between them bc Harry has a big photo personality!


oh he was only about 10 weeks old in that picture...we had owned him a matter of days before we went away on holiday...nothing like taking a brand new puppy on a 9 hour car journey...good job Tilly loved him from the start!


----------



## KiwiD

*best buddies*

Madison and my great niece Lily


----------



## Romeo1

This is gonna be a tough, tough choice. :doh:


----------



## 4tonianne

*Best Buddies*

Here is a photo, taken last week (july 28th) Birthday Party for one of my furkids. Molli just turned 2, and they are all in heaven eating Doggie Ice Cream. Murphy on the left (20months) , Molli in the middle & Sammie on the right (13mos)


----------



## Tanyac

So many great photo's...

The cat found a nice comfy spot for a snooze... she's 16, maybe it was too far to jump from the table to the sofa...lol!!! Freddie the cat with Obi my lovely dopey GR!!


----------



## Tanyac

"Ere, do you wanna be my friend????"


----------



## SimTek

Samantha and Buddy Boy..


----------



## Noey

Ljilly28 said:


>


this is a great photo!


----------



## arcane

*my submission*

a special bond between Grandmother and Granddaughter


----------



## ardita

this is Zippy & his brother


----------



## AlanK

I retract earlier statements and *I quit*....to many *great *photo's. 

Well maybe I wont quit but this is gonna be a very difficult month to vote on!

Thanks GRF friends for such wonderful pictures!


----------



## RENEESDOG

They just keep getting better and better. Looking at them is so much fun! Lots of August days to go so keep em coming!


----------



## Jo Ellen

Wow, I don't usually have a hard time picking the one I like best but I sure don't know how I'm going to do it this time!

Some truly great moments here, it's so much fun to scroll through and see so many feel-good photos.


----------



## Romeo1

AlanK said:


> I retract earlier statements and *I quit*....to many *great *photo's.


I'm with you! Every time I look at this thread there are even more uniquely adorable pics. An impossible choice.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Jack and Chloe


----------



## marshab1

I think setting up the vote is going to be a lot of work...great pictures it will be worth it all.


----------



## Florabora22

Oh man, there are some really awesome photos in this month's contest.


----------



## EvilNessCroft

Oh myyy! All the pics are so great! It's gonna be hard to chose only one!


----------



## Alfies dad

Littel Alfie and Bracken


----------



## NuttinButGoldens

Rusty and Charlie Chan. The year was 1991...


----------



## maggie1951

Emma&Tilly said:


> Rare footage from Harry's inauguration ceremony,
> 
> "I, Bad-Harry, do solemnly swear that I will faithfully be your bestest bud...I will steal your toys, grab the best treats and always, always use you as a very comfy pillow..."


 
Love that one Emma


----------



## maggie1951

We have Daisy and Max

Sadie and Meg

Daisy and Charlie


----------



## olik

i don't know if i should even try-Emma and Tilly and Harry-yo got my vote!!!!


----------



## AlanK

So many great pictures. I cant compete but Im gonna throw in Tuff Dogs best dog buddy Jack...the little ankle biting Yorkie that is a never ending burst of energy!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo

AlanK said:


> So many great pictures. I cant compete but Im gonna throw in Tuff Dogs best dog buddy Jack...the little ankle biting Yorkie that is a never ending burst of energy!!


What a darling picture! Those Yorkies, gotta love them for their chutzpah.


----------



## Hudson

Wow, they are all deserving of winning so many great shots!


----------



## Rob's GRs

To maybe help Marsha out, those members with more than one photo in your submission is there any way you can pick just one of the photos for the contest? I know it is hard to sometimes only pick one to enter but we will need to narrow this down. If you are unable to go back and edit your post please let one of the MODs know which of your photos you want enter into the poll when that time comes.

Thanks


----------



## Phiddler

Zip and I


----------



## moverking

I have to stick 2 in here but the first one would be my pick for the contest:

My girls - Steph and Sadie









And after a long day at work...nothing better than a golden to hug on your lap!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

My bodyguard.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

No digital at the time - it's an old pic - Jake with my oldest son (who's now 18).


----------



## Kevinmc23

*Exploring the world together*

Barkley and my little cousin Lily


----------



## LuckOfTheGold

Here is my entrey Hope and Hunter










Hey Hope let me get the water off your face


----------



## Hudson

*Buddies*

Asha with Hudson - a sweet moment when Hudson arrived to be part of our family -Buddies!


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang

*Elle And Bella*

This is our 2 goldens. i know Elle is having a scratch but this the first photo together.


----------



## hmsalazar

Here is Lucky and Luna.


----------



## windfair

These are all so good. Does the heart good to see so much happiness. Thanks everyone for posting, I needed that!!


----------



## windfair

*Look into my eyes....*

This is an older photo of my niece and my girl Alex. They were great friends. She was the most loving dog and perfect buddy. Still miss her..


----------



## Ambesi

Winchester and my sister's puppy, Scout. They were so cute playing with eachother this weekend.


----------



## kgilman85

*Good luck everyone!!!*


----------



## Faith's mommy

Tucker, Mara & Faith hanging out in the back of Mara's human's truck. and, no, Tucker's head is not photoshopped!


----------



## Andy Reno NV

Tahoe and Bentley


----------



## Angel_Kody

Wow...there are some really great pictures this month!

Here is Jester with his buddy (and niece) Tessie (who belongs to GRF member avincnet52) while she stayed with us for a week last winter.


----------



## Paxton

Thought I would submit one of Paxton and his favorite girlfriend on the way home from an afternoon at the beach. And the other is Paxton on his first birthday digging a hole under a log at the beach.


----------



## hoop4321

The day Libby came home. My son Kai, and Libby look like they could not be more pleased with each other. He's waited for her for 13 years.








My gang.....Hubby Will, Kai and Libby with the birthday feast....they were yummy.


----------



## *Brady*

*Very nice to meet you!*

Brady's first playdate :wave:


----------



## momtoMax

hoop4321 said:


> The day Libby came home. My son Kai, and Libby look like they could not be more pleased with each other. He's waited for her for 13 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gang.....Hubby Will, Kai and Libby with the birthday feast....they were yummy.


 
Oh, she is adorable!! What kind of mix is she? Le swoon!


----------



## hoop4321

momtoMax said:


> Oh, she is adorable!! What kind of mix is she? Le swoon!


 
They so no mix...100% golden......she has missmarks.....not show-able (wasn't planning on showing anyway) At first, we thought she may have been mixed, but we researched missmarks on Golden's, and hers are where they are supposed to be. My son's dream dog is a golden....we almost passed her up because of those adorable missmarks, didn't know if she did not look like his dream dog if he would be disappointed. He asked me if I was kidding....he says "Mom, those marks are unique, they only make her more special." It is moments like those that i think...I have a great son....and then there are other moments ....LOL! She fits in our family.....her feathering is starting to come in, and she feels so soft. Waxing poetic over our dog ...LOL. Hubby and I look at this forum and say..."oh...look at that one." There are some seriously beautiful dogs and pups here......and the owners don't seem to be half bad either


----------



## momtoMax

hoop4321 said:


> They so no mix...100% golden......she has missmarks.....not show-able (wasn't planning on showing anyway) At first, we thought she may have been mixed, but we researched missmarks on Golden's, and hers are where they are supposed to be. My son's dream dog is a golden....we almost passed her up because of those adorable missmarks, didn't know if she did not look like his dream dog if he would be disappointed. He asked me if I was kidding....he says "Mom, those marks are unique, they only make her more special." It is moments like those that i think...I have a great son....and then there are other moments ....LOL! She fits in our family.....her feathering is starting to come in, and she feels so soft. Waxing poetic over our dog ...LOL. Hubby and I look at this forum and say..."oh...look at that one." There are some seriously beautiful dogs and pups here......and the owners don't seem to be half bad either


 
Oh my!! Sorry for my mistake - I thought she looked golden but I didn't realize some goldens can have other colors. Well, you know- I think they make her one of the cutest goldens I've ever seen!! I'm glad that your son has such a positive attitude!


----------



## hoop4321

momtoMax said:


> Oh my!! Sorry for my mistake - I thought she looked golden but I didn't realize some goldens can have other colors. Well, you know- I think they make her one of the cutest goldens I've ever seen!! I'm glad that your son has such a positive attitude!


Awwwww, nothing to be sorry over, no big deal. We adore her marks. Everyone comes over and asks about her....."she looks like she golden and what else....." My son actually had an employee get out a dog breed book and insist she was a Toller......LOL. She however doesn't mind what anyone calls her......just wants attention. Your pup is what my son envisioned what his pup would look like...he is just gorgeous!


----------

